# interesting question ! ?



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*if an albino man and woman had a baby, would it be albino ?*

*and if an albino man and a normal woman had a baby, would it be het albino ?*
*and so on.... ???*


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> *if an albino man and woman had a baby, would it be albino ?*
> 
> *and if an albino man and a normal woman had a baby, would it be het albino ?*
> *and so on.... ???*


Erm I THINK that Albino is recessive, so i think 2 albino would have a 50% chance of making a Albino baby.
Please correct me if wrong, wanna learn some genetics


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> Erm I THINK that Albino is recessive, so i think 2 albino would have a 50% chance of making a Albino baby.
> Please correct me if wrong, wanna learn some genetics


ok, if your breed 2 albino royals, you will get 100% albino babies
but albino x normal would prduce all normal babies 100%het albino

albinism needs to come from both parents to produce another albino


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

malthereplover said:


> Erm I THINK that Albino is recessive, so i think 2 albino would have a 50% chance of making a Albino baby.
> Please correct me if wrong, wanna learn some genetics


BECAUSE Albino is generally recessive, two albinos (of any species although they must be of the same strain/gene line) can only EVER produce albinos - they cannot produce normals because neither parent has a "not albino" gene to give.

Yes, two albino humans produce albino children.
One albino human crossed to another non-albino human will produce het-albino children.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

ginger people are actually amel/albino no black colouration people labelled as albino (like the guy of big brother) are actually leucistic


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pastelpythons27 said:


> ginger people are actually amel/albino no black colouration people labelled as albino (like the guy of big brother) are actually leucistic


Not true. Ginger-haired people have phaeomelanin (the red/brown version of melanin) in their hair, and true melanin in their eyes, the same as, say, a Chestnut horse.

If a ginger person were albino it would be impossible to have red hair and brown eyes with black pupils.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Not true. Ginger-haired people have phaeomelanin (the red/brown version of melanin) in their hair, and true melanin in their eyes, the same as, say, a Chestnut horse.
> 
> If a ginger person were albino it would be impossible to have red hair and brown eyes with black pupils.


ok thought they were i think i saw it on telly oh yh they are like a chesnut then arent they


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> *if an albino man and woman had a baby, would it be albino ?*
> 
> *and if an albino man and a normal woman had a baby, would it be het albino ?*
> *and so on.... ???*


Just one question, whats a normal woman????


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> Just one question, whats a normal woman????


Not Ssthisto 

Actually, I think in this context it's "With normal melanin pigment" - i.e. not albino.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

But what would you class normal and what would you class albino?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

repkid said:


> But what would you class normal and what would you class albino?


Easy.

Albino is "completely lacking in melanin". Pigmentless white skin, pink or very pale blue eyes, pigmentless white-blonde hair.

"Normal" is anyone who has melanin - whether that be milk-and-cream skin, blonde hair and blue eyes, pale pink skin with melanin freckles, hazel eyes and light brown hair or evenly distributed chocolate-brown skin, black hair and dark brown eyes.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Easy.
> 
> Albino is "completely lacking in melanin". Pigmentless white skin, pink or very pale blue eyes, pigmentless white-blonde hair.
> 
> "Normal" is anyone who has melanin - whether that be milk-and-cream skin, blonde hair and blue eyes, pale pink skin with melanin freckles, hazel eyes and light brown hair or evenly distributed chocolate-brown skin, black hair and dark brown eyes.


do albino people have red eyes?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

They certainly can do:

http://www.auge-online.de/Wissenswertes/Bestandteile/Albino400.jpg

Although light blue is more common - total ocular albinism isn't very common at all.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> BECAUSE Albino is generally recessive, two albinos (of any species although they must be of the same strain/gene line) can only EVER produce albinos - they cannot produce normals because neither parent has a "not albino" gene to give.
> 
> Yes, two albino humans produce albino children.
> One albino human crossed to another non-albino human will produce het-albino children.


 wow lol het albino children, thats mad


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Humans are no more and no less subject to genetics than any other species - and our genetics work the same way as anything else's does.

Red hair is recessive; so is blonde.
Blue eyes are recessive, although there's a couple of different ways to get blue and green.
And then you get the mutations like tongue rolling, the Vulcan-V hand thing and separated/attached earlobes...


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I might be albino :lol2:

I have blond hair and used to have blue eyes:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Most babies are born with blue eyes.

The question is, do you have any moles or freckles that are pinkish-brown or brown-black... and is your hair blonde (indicating some melanin) or WHITE?


----------

